# Long Long Trailer



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have found and rented the movie. I am going to make 2 copies, one to keep for me and one for loaning.

The first person who requests it I will mail it too with the stipulation you send it to another on Outbackers. Sort of like a chain video.

Any takers?

John

no money, no copyright problems I assume


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

DVD or VHS?

And since you made a COPY from a RENTAL, there are licensing issues. I think you needed to BUY a copy, then make a backup for yourself (and lend to others for free).

Randy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

DVD I hope. I'm in.







How can we work out the details??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Library borrow, no money rental. one copy loaning to a friend for free.

Campntn, e mail mailing address vhs tape


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

tdf, thanks I was looking for the dvd version. I really appreciate the offer tho. I'll pass. I saw the movie years and years ago. Long LONG (pardon the pun) before I had a camper. 
Mark


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I caught this movie a few months back on late night TV....very funny!!

Count me in, too!!!

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There are a few DVD copies available on Ebay, though they are foreign releases and some have subtitles. I picked one up on Ebay without subtitles for $12. Can't wait to take it with me to June lake for a week









If it's legal I would be willing to make a backup copy for free distribution / loaning among our group. Anybody think it's OK?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I still think borrowing from the library and making a copy for just yourself is illegal. It is no different than borrowing a book from the library and making copies of it for your own use. Without the publisher's OK, you can't (well, aren't supposed) to do that. It's called illegal duplication and distribution.

But, y'all do what you want.

Randy


----------

